# Hang on the top drop checker



## zozo (29 May 2016)

Unfortunately i broke my glassware hang on dropchecker, so i had to reach back to my in tank dropchecker. We all kinda know the so called transparant sucker cups, not realy so transparant anymore after hanging a day in the water.. They always kinda stick out like a sore thumb, getting white and then green.. Why the hell do they even sell those things, why not make 'm white to begin with..  So i kinda missed my glass hang on dropchecker.. But thinking of it, i never bought a new one because they actualy also are not realy that conviniend. You always have to hang them in a place where it's obviously in view, if not you have to walk to the tank and look round the corner to see it.

So i thought actualy we should have an on top drop checker, on that's always in view from about every angle no mather where you stand or where the drop checker is placed.. A hang on drop checker also only is about 3/4 of an inch below the surface if that is suficient a few franction of an inch wont make much of a difference.

Anyway on to the shed again, pulling some draws and see what we find and where it ends..  Not perfectly finnished, but hence it's a prototype..

Well as said it ended on top.. And after a while using it, i kinda like it as well.

Materials used, little piece of 20x20 mm x 10mm thick acrylic a 5 mm drill to match the glass thickness and a saw the slid it. 9mm drill to match the sucker cup knob.. A 2,5 mm drill and a M3 tap to put in a little M3 stainless screw to fixate the dropchecker to the bracket. Again a few pictures say more than a 1000 words. If you like the idea and you are handy enough, it all says enough i guess and you'll know what to do.


----------



## Eduard18 (29 May 2016)

Very clever mate ! And good craftsmanship   I totally agree with you, sucker cups suck !

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 May 2016)

Genius....


----------



## zozo (29 May 2016)

Thanks.. .. Maybe i should have patented it first..  Well to late now..


----------

